# 11/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Steph's Back, Yay



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Sprint Center, Kansas City, MO*​


> Shane McMahon’s snap decision to replace the injured Miz in the WWE World Cup Finals arguably put Raw’s Dolph Ziggler — and the red brand itself — at a disadvantage. How will Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon deal with her brother’s actions when she makes her Team Red return, less than one week before Survivor Series?











*Stephanie McMahon is back*​


> It will be more than mere sibling rivalry when Raw and SmackDown go head-to-head for brand supremacy at Survivor Series, but first, Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon has unfinished business with her brother and rival commissioner, Shane.
> 
> With SmackDown possibly being forced to forfeit the final match of the WWE World Cup Tournament after The Miz injured his ankle, Shane-O-Mac stepped in to face Raw’s Dolph Ziggler, scored the win and took the title of Best in the World from Team Red. The WWE Universe has had a lot to say about Shane’s win, but we’ve yet to hear from his sister. That all changes on Raw, when the red brand commissioner returns to address the WWE World Cup controversy.











*The Beast brings his Universal Championship to Raw*​


> Brock Lesnar conquered the nigh unbeatable Braun Strowman to capture the vacant Universal Championship, and he now prepares to battle WWE Champion AJ Styles in a Champion vs. Champion Match at Survivor Series.
> 
> The Beast Incarnate defeated The Phenomenal One when they squared off at last year’s Survivor Series, but countering the speed and agility of the SmackDown LIVE sensation was no easy task. Before that anticipated rematch, The Anomaly comes to Raw, and he’s bringing his newly won title with him.











*Alexa Bliss’ Survivor Series squad revealed*​


> Alexa Bliss seems to be enjoying her managerial role as the captain of the Raw Women’s Survivor Series Team, and after witnessing many of the division’s most competitive Superstars in action this past week, Little Miss Bliss will reveal her team on Raw.
> 
> Will she put past issues aside and select the likes of Bayley, Sasha Banks and Natalya? Will she embrace the chaos of The Riott Squad? What about Nia Jax, a Superstar she once considered to be her best friend (having since been replaced by Mickie James and Alicia Fox)? The Goddess will reveal all when Raw rolls through Kansas City.











*Can Baron Corbin evade Braun Strowman?*​


> Baron Corbin was just as responsible as Brock Lesnar for keeping Braun Strowman away from the Universal Championship earlier this month, and The Monster Among Men will never forget that.
> 
> The Acting Raw General Manager avoided getting those hands this past week, going so far as to barricade himself in a storage room and enlisting a small army to protect himself from monstrous retribution.
> 
> Can Corbin keep doing his job — and appease the returning Stephanie McMahon — while avoiding Strowman?











*Who will round out the Raw Men’s Survivor Series Team?*​


> By way of a disrespectful Angle Slam and Angle Lock, Drew McIntyre dashed Kurt Angle’s dreams of captaining the Raw Men’s Survivor Series team in this past Monday’s main event. As such, Acting Raw General Manager Baron Corbin retains his captainship, and McIntyre, Dolph Ziggler and Braun Strowman remain the only Team Red Superstars named to the team.
> 
> Two coveted spots remain. Who will be chosen to join the fight against the stacked SmackDown LIVE team of Daniel Bryan, The Miz, Shane McMahon, Samoa Joe and Rey Mysterio?
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action on Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

> Steph's Back & She's Got Plenty to Say


:monkey


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Steph's Back & She's Got Plenty to Say


Oh I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spoiler: For next week's RAW



It's gonna suck


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, going by the preview, the 2 biggest sticking points of this upcoming week's Raw is Stephanie McMahon and a part-time World Champion.

Okay.

:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean & Seth don't even warrant a mention in the preview. Screw you, WWE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoping to see The Man get in Ronda's face and maybe pop Steph too. :becky2


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I can actually skip this completely
no Ronda
no Riott Squad


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm always down to see a red hot Bliss, but I don't give a shiiiiiiit about Steph or Brock.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Here for Bork :brock


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Stephanie McMahon is back


:tripsscust



> The Beast brings his Universal Championship to Raw


:brock


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Will Smackdown invade Raw like last year? Then Raw returns the favor on Tuesday.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

JTB33b said:


> Will Smackdown invade Raw like last year? Then Raw returns the favor on Tuesday.


The Beast needs a new roster to feast on. :brock


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nothing Finer said:


> The Beast needs a new roster to feast on. :brock


It'll be funny to see Brock being proud to be on RAW lol
Working side to side with the Revival to keep the brand supremacy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Rent-a-champ is back, baby.

:lelbrock


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> So, going by the preview, the 2 biggest sticking points of this upcoming week's Raw is Stephanie McMahon and a part-time World Champion.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> :lol


It's like they want us to not watch 

Even though for me 8 months and running, they are doing a good job.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ellthom said:


> It's like they want us to not watch
> 
> Even though for me 8 months and running, they are doing a good job.


Yep. Part time World Champions.

:mj4

Awful in every sense of the word.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao @ Steph getting top billing over Brock fucking Lesnar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

InexorableJourney said:


> Rent-a-champ is back, baby.
> 
> :lelbrock


What? That doesn't make people want to watch the show he's on?

Go figure.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't wait for Stef o Mac to come out in Mickey Mouse ears and reveal that WWE has bought Star Wars from Disney :trolldog


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> What? That doesn't make people want to watch the show he's on?
> 
> Go figure.


"B-bu-but Brock a mainstream star.Don't the ratings go up a million when he shows up?":heyman6


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm actually quite interested in seeing who makes it onto the Women's team and how the fallout from the glasses incident is handled. Anything but Steph giving a tongue lashing while Ruby just has to stand there taking it....

Braun really needs to beat the holy hell out of Brock this week + one of the OTT superstrength segments if he ever stands a chance of regaining his aura.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> I can't wait for Stef o Mac to come out in Mickey Mouse ears and reveal that WWE has bought Star Wars from Disney :trolldog


WWE is more likely to have been bought by Disney than WWE buying something from them


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> I can't wait for Stef o Mac to come out in Mickey Mouse ears and reveal that WWE has bought Star Wars from Disney :trolldog


The return of Jar Jar?? Getting a huge push!!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Steph BACK on RAW........


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> The return of Jar Jar?? Getting a huge push!!


MEESA MEESA WANT DA BEASTIE BROK LEZNIR OKEE-DAY!


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

so just to recap because i haven't watched anything since the 22nd when i saw it live...

They are doing nothing with the Braun/Drew build up they spent weeks on and instead are pushing for Braun/Corbin?

:kobelol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Showstopper said:
> 
> 
> > What? That doesn't make people want to watch the show he's on?
> ...


 Can't blame Brock for the company giving him go away heat.

He'll draw 1m + buys for UFC anyway :brock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Can't blame Brock for the company giving him go away heat.
> 
> He'll draw 1m + buys for UFC anyway :brock


It has nothing to do with that. Even if Brock was majorly over, he shouldn't be World Champion as long as he's a part-timer. Especially when he just lost the title 3 months ago after holding the title for a full god damn year as a part timer. 

It's nothing against Brock personally. I'm just sick of having a part time WC on Raw. We just had one for a year.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm hoping AJ and Becky show up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

These previews lately are depressing.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I might actually prefer watching the Giants/49ers game.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

The stupid ''rivalry'' of Shane and his egomaniac untalented sister really nerfs any Smackdown vs Raw...:argh:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Had to dust this "gif" off the shelf getting ready for that McMahonia Monday Night RAW........








​
Ratings or LACK thereof *Spoilers*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

would love to see SDL invade and Brock destroy the entire roster. Watching him care to pretend that he is a part of team RAW would just be too good.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Well okay, I might be the only one in here who likes Steph. :lol
Her trolling. wens3

No Ambrose/Rollins mentioning tho... :tripsscust ... maybe that's a good sign? 
I mean they need to promote the chronicles episode with Dean *some*how..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently Peyton is in Kansas City, where RAW is tonight, so there may be an invasion angle tonight


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Would be super cool to see Brock and Ronda in the Ring tonight face of against AJ and Becky. WOW!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Isuzu said:


> Would be super cool to see Brock and Ronda in the Ring tonight face of against AJ and Becky. WOW!!


 It would be but I want becky to defeat rousey though.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Jersey said:


> It would be but I want becky to defeat rousey though.


Yeah That wouldnt be so out of the realm to imagine. Becky is a badass too. Maybe Becky wins by screwy finish? But Brock's gotta beat that Vanilla midget for sure


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Isuzu said:


> Yeah That wouldnt be so out of the realm to imagine. Becky is a badass too. Maybe Becky wins by screwy finish? But *Brock's gotta beat that Vanilla midget for sure*


He's done that already so.....


----------



## Bliss World Order (Jul 25, 2018)

Always excited to see Steph and her perfect tits. :steph


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

I swear to God if they do an invasion angle, I'll...
Well I'll do nothing and watch, but still, those motherfuckers better not do an invasion angle.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Honestly, I forgot Survivor Series was Sunday :draper2


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently Peyton is in Kansas City, where RAW is tonight, so there may be an invasion angle tonight


 If true, it does nothing but hurt her character. Why would the Peyton Royce character care about helping SD when she just got left off the SD team last week over two women her and Billie just beat a few weeks ago.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Red-Haired Queen visiting the Red Show? :becky


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Just care for Ambrose/Rollins which I am sure will get 15 mins at most and Ambrose doing nothing.

If this ends with another damn "invasion" or "under siege" segment, I will lose it. They have done for the last 2 years. The same segment. Do something else.



NotGuilty said:


> so just to recap because i haven't watched anything since the 22nd when i saw it live...
> 
> They are doing nothing with the Braun/Drew build up they spent weeks on and instead are pushing for Braun/Corbin?
> 
> :kobelol


Pretty much, they completely abandoned the feud. Hell last week Drew was one of the dudes in the crowd who tried to stop Braun from chasing Corbin and Braun ignored him completely.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emmanuelle said:


> The Red-Haired Queen visiting the Red Show? :becky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BringBackTV14 said:


> If true, it does nothing but hurt her character. Why would the Peyton Royce character care about helping SD when she just got left off the SD team last week over two women her and Billie just beat a few weeks ago.


Her character is already dead, she just got birthday cake on her face ffs. Anyways, I suppose that it would be like most years, where the whole SD roster has to invade RAW, and, especially in the case of the women, since there are a lot more women on RAW than on SD


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean & Seth don't even warrant a mention in the preview. Screw you, WWE


Because right now it's all about RAW vs. SDL so they are pretending it's all fine and dandy until Dean costs Seth the match at SS.


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

I don't think there will be any kind of invasion from SD tonight at least not from the people that worked the Scotland show yesterday. Sonya Deville was at JFK airport in New York just a little while ago. NY to KC is probably at least a few hour flight


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

It's a 2-3 hr. flight I believe. I really think they should have invasions. Those would really hype up Survivor Series.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock and AJ have 2 PPV matches so far with 0 interaction before the match :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

CJ said:


>


Queen Rebecca tears her shirt better than that bald coward Hogan :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*SO let me get this straight. No Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose feud continuity. Also no Ronda and Becky interaction tonight based on this stuff from that WWE site. Man this raw is going to suck so hard it won't be any funny. This is the laziest Survivor Series Pay Per View build I ever seen watching the sport. *_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hilarious how there's been no build whatsoever for SS for every match and here we are 6 days away from the show. Hilarious.

:mj4


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Should open with an invasion and have every single competitor square up/build this SOME how. They really need to do the invasion or this is the worst build to any PPV ever...and SS of all shows lol. Brock/Braun/Drew destroying the entire SDLive roster = best for business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wish RAW were taped every week so I knew beforehand if any segment was actually watchable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Should open with an invasion and have every single competitor square up/build this SOME how. They really need to do the invasion or this is the worst build to any PPV ever...and SS of all shows lol. Brock/Braun/Drew destroying the entire SDLive roster = best for business.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. You're doing an inter-brand PPV; the only one of the entire year where wrestlers from Raw and SD wrestle eachother, and you don't have the two brands invade each show and attack one another?

Dumb.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Steph back tonight ? This show is an easy pass. Definitely not wasting my time


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Yep. You're doing an inter-brand PPV; the only one of the entire year where wrestlers from Raw and SD wrestle eachother, and you don't have the two brands invade each show and attack one another?
> 
> Dumb.


They should be keeping the brand rivalry alive and kicking year-round to some extent, and it should be hitting its crescendo at this time every year. Throw some stakes on top of that, and Survivor Series could be so much bigger if they actually bothered to give a shit.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> I really hope they won't do a segment where Dean is in the ring ready to give his explanation and Smackdown's roster comes out of nowhere and start their invasion


-


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Hilarious how there's been no build whatsoever for SS for every match and here we are 6 days away from the show. Hilarious.
> 
> <img src="http://imgur.com/7fvjvtR.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />


 If this wasn't the network era, this PPV would bomb. But back then they put in more effort


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Hilarious how there's been no build whatsoever for SS for every match and here we are 6 days away from the show. Hilarious.
> 
> :mj4


same reason they axed the number of PPV's they had a few years ago. Too many PPV's, too many specials. They can't keep up with getting proper feuds and angle time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thought Raw was about to start but apparently the time has changed?


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Being in attendance last week on Raw and now back to watching it on from home very weird


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> Thought Raw was about to start but apparently the time has changed?


day light savings time in US


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have been sick today, but I am sure RAW featuring Stephanie Mcmahon will help me right guys? GUYS?

There seems to be no one here lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's see if we really get no overrun tonight. I really hope so. 3 hours is more than enough.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I have been sick today, but I am sure RAW featuring Stephanie Mcmahon will help me right guys? GUYS?
> 
> There seems to be no one here lol




Unfortunately I got myself to believe they won’t be stupid enough to have no build up to these matches (everyone can laugh at me when I’m wrong) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wonder if Steph McCunt will come out first? I really hope so so we can get her bullshit out of the way first.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Let's see how much of a complete clusterfuck they make the go home Raw episode for a Survivor Series PPV they've only had 2 weeks to build to including tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf is this cluster fuck lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh wow raw opening with a match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No opening promo?

:trips8


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They're actually starting with a match, I think hell just froze over :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rhyno and Slater are still employed! Braun about to bury the division more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL entire tag division in the ring to start the show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God. Fucking Braun.

:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Time for Braun to bury the entire tag division for a 2nd time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL what did these guys ever do to you, Braun? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, only here to see the IIconics getting destroyed in a failed invasion angle, and even if it is succesful, they will get destroyed anyways before the rest of the SD women overpower the RAW women


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahaha Braun HATES the tag division 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> oh wow raw opening with a match


Guess I spoke too soon


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Can't believe Bobby Roode is such a jobber fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, only here to see the IIconics getting destroyed in a failed invasion angle, and even if it is succesful, they will get destroyed anyways before the rest of the SD women overpower the RAW women


Has it been confirmed that there will even be an invasion angle this year?


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Braun lucky Lesnar wasnt there. Hard to take him serious anymore when he never wins the big match

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jesus, talk about a complete and utter burial of the Tag Team Division.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

WWE celebrates this Veterans' Day by having Braun Strowman bury the tag division in the first 5 minutes.










God Bless America.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun will be the tag team champions


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Strowman, making the tag team division look like jokes again fpalm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Yknow, the whole “Braun coming out and destroying everyone” segment.... it was fun the first couple of times... but now that it’s a weekly segment, it’s getting SO boring. 

The guy has had like 20 championship opportunities, and has never been able to win it. Everybody is over it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock come beat Braun’s ass gotta rep the brand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Braun's face when Steph's music hit :lmao Me too, Braun, me too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw's tag division is such a joke.

Here we go with this cunt.

:mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking Steph fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Here comes Stephanie to slap Braun and cut his nuts off like she does with everyone?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Emasculation Time :cole


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Has it been confirmed that there will even be an invasion angle this year?


I don't know, but apparently Peyton is in Kansas, where RAW is taking place, so at least there is a chance


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

god damn steph looking good


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Steph gonna emasculate Braun :eyeroll


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Big heavy hangers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You could build Braun up without destroying everyone else. :draper2


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Survivor Series is this Sunday already?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

YELL AT HER BRAUUUUNNNNNN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh great, like if Strowman hasn't been hurt enough now Steph comes out to emasculate him :fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

meat castle lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mindless meat castle... Wow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mindless meat-castle?

:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

MeatCastle: Home of the slider


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Mindless Meat Castle :kobelol

Come squash this dude Brock :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

As per usual, I'm more amped for the NXT PPV than the WWE PPV this weekend.

But what the fuck do I know?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corporate Braun lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH god this means Raw is losing, doesn't it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun/Brock again = :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mindless meat castle? ?.♂?.♂


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Steph throwing Corbin under the bus :lmao

This is also the most agreeable I've ever seen Steph lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why does it look like Braun is eating the mic every time he speaks :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun better invade corporate and throw Vince off the roof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yassssss ronda steph 3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rousey is way too smiles and giggles for supposing to be a bad ass


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s like groundhogs day with this company. Another Brock vs Braun match? ?.♂ another match with Braun failing to win the title? ?.♂


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky gonna get cheer'd big time over Ronda.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG RR is the worst at promos. Its so fake and forced.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Rhonda is the worst 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Himiko said:


> It’s like groundhogs day with this company. Another Brock vs Braun match? ?.♂ another match with Braun failing to win the title? ?.♂


SD is gonna win and Braun will get nothing of what he just asked.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Rousey is way too smiles and giggles for supposing to be a bad ass


Yeah it drives me fucking nuts.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ohhh shit Becky chants at Ronda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ronda looking good


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Ronda not wearing shoes?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Why does she sound like she's on the verge of tears?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Man more over than Ronda. :becky2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky chants :mark: Ronda is going to be booed out of the building at SS lol.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Is she crying?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why did they make Corbin a jobber I liked his corporate character 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I heard Beck chants! LoL


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO that's what you get Corbin :lmao HAHAHAH.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hopefully Ronda squashes Becky


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Corbin is going to cost raw the match, so he wont have to face Braun, just watch.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Such cheesiness by Braun tonight geez 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A year ago if you would have told me that Corbin would have gotten his head shaved and would have been the GM of RAW, I'd call you a fucking idiot.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

To bad that arm throw is move is the only move Rhonda seems to know.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Watching Corbin get embarrassed always makes me mark.

:mj4 at Braun.


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Hopefully Ronda squashes Becky


I really hope not


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"i'm going to neuter you" who writes this shit?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh I forgot about Nia's fifty millionth turn last week :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ember gonna job to another big girl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Zero interest in this Rollins/Ambrose feud.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Braun with a weak line. :mj4*_


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Ronda looking good


Yeah with the look on her face like she's a 6 year old bout to throw a temper tantrum just like every week.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did Nia just say Boo? And those people run away?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> A year ago if you would have told me that Corbin would have gotten his head shaved and would have been the GM of RAW, I'd call you a fucking idiot.


Corbin is a good heel, way better than he was with his balding long hair lame bully gimmick.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tamina singles matches?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

damn Braun couldnt get over the get these hands chant at the end there, they've fuked his momentum up soo bad


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> A year ago if you would have told me that Corbin would have gotten his head shaved and would have been the GM of RAW, I'd call you a fucking idiot.


I would have called anyone an idiot if they told me that Corbin would be entertaining a year ago.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Who else is DYING to see Sasha and Bayley vs the Riott Squad for the 634th consecutive Raw? 

... it wasn’t been confirmed yet but you know that’s what they’re gonna do.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, Nia Jax and Tamina already seems like a horrendous tag team :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The 2 least charismatic women on RAW, great :eyeroll. Couldn't give less of fuck about that match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Corbin is a good heel, way better than he was with his balding long hair lame bully gimmick.




Corporate bitch Corbin is gold. I wish he wasn’t a total geek though and would win sometimes. I do like seeing him get embarrassed though but Elias just got him why does Braun need to beat on him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also, Dean doing an interview? What's the bet Seth gatecrashes it before Dean actually says anything worthwhile?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

When will Steph start leeching off Becky?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Who else is DYING to see Sasha and Bayley vs the Riott Squad for the 634th consecutive Raw?
> 
> ... it wasn’t been confirmed yet but you know that’s what they’re gonna do.



I can't fucking wait, I'm on the edge of my seat with excitement.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Brauns the man, hope he gets the damn title


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ember has been booked like a literal after thought since day one.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ember is super cringe


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Also, Dean doing an interview? What's the bet Seth gatecrashes it before Dean actually says anything worthwhile?


If Seth goes to beat him up before he explains his actions then Seth is the dumbest wrestler in the history of this sport


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Ember has been booked like a literal after thought since day one.


which is too bad because she is one of the best female wrestlers on the roster right up there with Becky and Charlotte


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ember is so damn talented, its horrible how badly they've booked her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I can't fucking wait, I'm on the edge of my seat with excitement.


Me too, but because my stomach has been hurting and I may have to go the bathroom, and what better time than that match :grin2:


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I really hate the Sasha/Bayley vs Riott Squad again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These Island girls are the polar opposite of Rock when it comes to crowd reaction.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So we can tell whether Nia Jax is heel or face based on whether her hair is blonde or brunette


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Ember has been booked like a literal after thought since day one.


As she should be. Yes shes talented but she has the personality/charisma of a fucking brick. Also after all this time I still don't understand what her character is supposed to be.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> As she should be. Yes shes talented but she has the *personality/charisma of a fucking brick. Also after all this time I still don't understand what her character is supposed to be*.


blame the writers not her, she was great in NXT character wise


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Ember and Nia were such good friends then why did they start interacting only 3 weeks ago?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol I'm watching on mute and it took me until the commercial break to realize that wasn't Nia.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> If Ember and Nia were such good friends then why did they start interacting only 3 weeks ago?


It reminds me of the Bellas/Ronda friendship outta nowhere.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> blame the writers not her, she was great in NXT character wise


No she wasn't, there is a reason a lot of people consider her to be the worst NXT women's champion of all time lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> If Seth goes to beat him up before he explains his actions then Seth is the dumbest wrestler in the history of this sport


Well, that's WWE booking babyfaces for you. Could totally see them doing that. I was just basing that off what Seth said in that backstage interview last week where he said he's sick of asking Dean and wants to beat answers out of him.

I'm not saying that's what they'll do, but I wouldn't be surprised knowing how awful WWE Creative can be :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> blame the writers not her, she was great in NXT character wise


Even on NXT her character sucked. FFS, people wanted Peyton or Nikki to win the title at War Games over her because she is a charisma vacuum


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

NXT screwed her over when they didnt have her beat Asuka. The fans were into it and wanted Ember to win the title there.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

fuck female wrestling!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought Smackdown won at Survivor Series in 2016? I'm SURE they did, wasn't it Bray Wyatt and Randy Orton who were the survivors for SD? I remember the next night on Raw Stephanie was looking to pass the blame and she blamed Roman and Seth, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ember losing to Tamina!?!?!?!

:lmao


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Smackdown wins this year? thanks for the spoilers cole


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So dumb having Ember lose to push this Tamina/Nia crap.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nepotism over talent: Case Study 1000. :tripsscust


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ember lost to Tamina :ha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ember is a fucking geek


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I knew Ember was going to struggle on the main roster, especially on RAW but I didn't think it would be this bad.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I really enjoyed the opening segment, but Tamina's push was disturbing..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why even bother teaming up the ladies like this if there is no tag titles for the women?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Ember :mj2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Pushing the likes of Tamina along with Nia Jax over the likes of Ember Moon, Sasha Banks, Ruby Riott, and Bayley :tripsscust

Edit: Maybe Ember is a "geek" because she's BOOKED like one? unk2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ember is a great wrestler but has absolutely no character and the one time I’ve ever heard her speak I wish I didn’t 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Is this supposed to make Nia a bigger threat to rousey?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE putting the thing I care about the most on in the first hour, making sure I don't care about the rest of the show as much. Yay.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I thought Smackdown won at Survivor Series in 2016? I'm SURE they did, wasn't it Bray Wyatt and Randy Orton who were the survivors for SD? I remember the next night on Raw Stephanie was looking to pass the blame and she blamed Roman and Seth, lol.


She was talking about the overall event, not just the 5 on 5 mens elimination match, both years RAW has won more matches: 2016 they won 3-2, 2017 they won 4-3


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Why even bother teaming up the ladies like this if there is no tag titles for the women?




I’m sure they’ll be announced eventually. I think their idea is to establish some teams before the announcement, as opposed to randomly teaming women up together for the titles


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Why the fuck are they making the women survivors team revolve around Bliss's injured ass? God forbid wwe has a story that doesn't revolve around one their three golden girls.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Braun literally turned heel like 2 months ago, and has now turned back to a face, so he went from face to heel to back to being a face all within the span of 2 months. Has any other wrestler had that many turns within such a short span of time?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Braun literally turned heel like 2 months ago, and has now turned back to a face, so he went from face to heel to back to being a face all within the span of 2 months. Has any other wrestler had that many turns within such a short span of time?


big show pretty sure lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's funny that they had Seth say he couldn't defend two titles at once, cos he did it in 2015 with the world title and US title :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Does anyone actually care why Dean turned on Seth? ... and also, don’t we already kinda know? He had been complaining to and about Seth since returning, how when he was on his own on Smackdown he was world champion and the Shield don’t care about him and they were using him and blah blah blah.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Maybe Ember is a "geek" because she's BOOKED like one? unk2


You can literally say that about 90% of the roster, and people have no problems calling them geeks :shrug

And Ember IS actually a geek irl, I remember reading that she wrote a 5000 words story for Dungeons and Dragons or something like that


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

6-year anniversary coming up, tonight's a perfect way to celebrate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice pop and that Burn it Down. Damn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, Seth's getting interviewed? I thought it was Dean :lol They made it sound like Dean was the one getting interviewed earlier lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean needs to talk already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Wait, Seth's getting interviewed? I thought it was Dean :lol They made it sound like Dean was the one getting interviewed earlier lol.


That's what I thought too.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Braun literally turned heel like 2 months ago, and has now turned back to a face, so he went from face to heel to back to being a face all within the span of 2 months. Has any other wrestler had that many turns within such a short span of time?


Its as if you don't know about the existence of Big Show


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They should of made Renee do the interview just so it would be weird lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Seth “right now I don’t give a damn about Shinsuke Nakamura”

That makes you, the company, and everyone else.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Must be very cold for Dean. He lit a fire.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Way to put Survivor Series over Seth.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HE'S FINALLY TALKING. HALLELUJAH.

Still no answers though.

Still great that he's talking though lol.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This whole set up with Dean sitting on the red sports car with the fire is SO cringe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We got some answers.

:trips8


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> Its as if you don't know about the existence of Big Show


Yeah Big Show has had alot of turns but never back to back within that short of time frame.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

killer fucking promo from Dean :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh shit, he's doing it. I want a parking lot brawl before the night's done.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well he did succeed on Smackdown without the Shield. So what he is saying is true.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I knew he was gonna burn his Shield gear. Oooof that hurts.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That flopped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Heel GOAT Ambrose.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Now the commentators are gonna treat Dean burning the shield vest as some huge terrible shocking atrocity. GASP!


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

God, Renee is so useless in kayfabe. 

"What is going on with your husband?" 

"I don't know, this is his story to tell." 

What the fuck is this marriage, a long distance emoticon festival?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awareness said:


> God, Renee is so useless in kayfabe.
> 
> "What is going on with your husband?"
> 
> ...


LSDean doesn't tell her shit. All they do is have wild sex and sit in ackward silence the whole time. :done


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062160705233793026


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

dean is right,the shied is the past


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Great segment, Ambrose showing shades of Moxley. All ive ever wanted from him. Let's keep the momentum going!!

We all know Renee is all about bad guy Ambrose haha.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice try, Ambrose. I know for a fact he has two vests.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> You can literally say that about 90% of the roster, and people have no problems calling them geeks :shrug


Yea, and I always find it ironic when folks use that term on here since that describes us more accurately. I'd rather just label 90% of the roster as misused or underutilized.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll gladly take Angle v Bryan if we're going the whole Ol' Yeller route with Kurt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn Dean's so good <3 He just has such an aura around him when he cuts promos. Beautiful. 

I bet Dean was glad to have that fire burning next to him cos he's well known for hating the cold :lol He was wearing a leather jacket and a hoodie at the same time lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> killer fucking promo from Dean :mark


yeah that was Moxely level good. Good to see he dropped the goofy Ambrose bs


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew looked like the best monster heel on the roster in that small package 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very telling that Drew gets the top of the second hour. He's becoming a big deal.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

we saw this already wwe no need to replay all this.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ladies and gentlemen: Here are the TWO MEN who BEAT Kurt Angle :banderas

Dolph Ziggler trolling everyone with Kurt Angle's entrance music though :lmao


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Corey said "I see every week on SD what Shinsuke is capable of."

Where does he see that? Because Shinsuke is never on the show. They really do think all their fans have dementia.

Looks like we're not getting overruns anymore, but no one said about anything about reruns! 3 video packages from last week's show in the first hour.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Strowman, making the tag team division look like jokes again <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />


Pretty much what Brock is doing to the main eventers.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry still cant buy Drew as a big deal. Didnt work in TNA, Evolve or NXT. IMO anyway


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Drew looked like the best monster heel on the roster in that *small package*


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Did Drew just say “I broke Kurt’s angle”


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, at least now people can shut up about Dean not talking or cutting a promo :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Very telling that Drew gets the top of the second hour. He's becoming a big deal.


They're at least trying. Whether or not it succeeds, who the hell knows.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, Drew is not ready...


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Drew McEntyre. Your modern day Braveheart. I’ll take this over Dean Ambrose any day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What is it with crying Olympians. Kurt :tripsscust and Ronda. :beckylol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm wondering how long before he turns on Ziggler.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drew talking about nostalgia acts. Please take out Lesnar. :mark


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

This freaking guy again.

If Balor Club ever comes to my town. I'm taking a vacation.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Drew is great on the mic


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh god 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

Don't care what anyone says, Drew can talk. Is he on Rock or Austin's level? No. But the guy can cut a very solid promo. Stick with him, Vince.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew vs Finn? YES PLEASE!

....Oh, boo. Don't break my heart Drew  :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Charlotte looks weird as shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

That match against Kurt and the promo just now FINALLY got me interested in Drew.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Look at my two heel faves, Dean & Drew, cutting great promos :mark:


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Drew is the man, keep pushing him!! Drew/Braun is going to be gold, hope its happening.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

That is a Great Promo from Drew


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Are they really not going to do shit for SS?

Expected some SD stars to show, ugh.

Lame.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Very telling that Drew gets the top of the second hour. He's becoming a big deal.


 Isn't this the top of the first hr?..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Isn't this the top of the first hr?..


No, we're in the 2nd hour now. Show started an hour and 15 mins ago.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> No, we're in the 2nd hour now. Show started an hour and 15 mins ago.


 Yeah, isn't the top of the second hr usually the big spot (110 mins in and goes into the third hr)? Not the top of the first hour 50 mins into the show which can go into the second hour.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ace said:


> Are they really not going to do shit for SS?
> 
> Expected some SD stars to show, ugh.
> 
> Lame.


It legit seems like raw in general doesn't give a shit about survivor series. Smackdown is hyping it up and the Raw superstars don't seem like they can even be bothered.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> It legit seems like raw in general doesn't give a shit about survivor series. Smackdown is hyping it up and the Raw superstars don't seem like they can even be bothered.


 SS would have bombed as a PPV.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> Are they really not going to do shit for SS?
> 
> Expected some SD stars to show, ugh.
> 
> Lame.


They still have like 2 hours left lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Yeah, isn't the top of the second hr usually the big spot (110 mins in)? Not the top of the first hour 50 mins into the show which can go into the second hour.


To me, the two big spots of any show are the opening segment of the night and the main event segment/last segment of the show.

Not sure how much of a big deal starting at the top of hour 2 or hour 3 is. It's probably the 3rd and 4th biggest segments of the night after the opening of the show and the last segment of the show. That's how I've always viewed it at least.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can the SD roster even make it to Raw to invade? Didn't they fly in from Europe today?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> To me, the two big spots of any show are the opening segment of the night and the main event segment/last segment of the show.
> 
> Not sure how much of a big deal starting at the top of hour 2 or hour 3 is. It's probably the 3rd and 4th biggest segments of the night after the opening of the show and the last segment of the show. That's how I've always viewed it at least.


 There's 3 big spots - opener, the top of the 2nd (end of second and start of third hr) and the main event. These are usually the spots where the top stars/top feuds are usually featured.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> They still have like 2 hours left lol


 I thought it was 2 hrs in because someone said Mcintyre was being used at the top of the second hour.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Decent match.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

50/50 Booking for Drew


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man this thread is dead.

Is there a Lakers game or big Monday Night Football match?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Tope suicida from Balor! :mauro


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Man this thread is dead.
> 
> Is there a Lakers game or big Monday Night Football match?


Not that I know of. Raw and SD threads have been dead for awhile now. Neither show has creativity and Raw once again has a part time champion just 3 months after Raw had one for a year straight. That'll hurt a show for sure.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ace said:


> Man this thread is dead.
> 
> Is there a Lakers game or big Monday *Night Football match?*


NYG vs SF


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ace said:


> Man this thread is dead.
> 
> Is there a Lakers game or big Monday Night Football match?


Well it's not a big game, but my team (NY Giants) is playing on MNF tonight. And yes I know they suck this year.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

So Finn is definitely gay now that was REAL subtle Stef o Mac

Ummm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why let people say bitch then just censor them on the replay? :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm refreshing to see replies and most times and usually I only end up seeing my previous posts :lol

This show is dead :damn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shut up Ronda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They do at least fill up the arenas, though for Raws. These threads are just dead.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> So Finn is definitely gay now that was REAL subtle Stef o Mac
> 
> Ummm


 Huh what she say? And isn't he dating Cathy Kelley.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ronda is still terrible on mic


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ronda slinging arrows! :mark


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

This promo is fucking ass lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Nicely done by Ronda there


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Being offended doesn't mean you're right". Ain't that the truth...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace said:


> Huh what she say? And isn't he dating Cathy Kelley.


That "standing up for what you believe in" or whatever trash line Stef threw out there 

Once again Queen Rebecca is the best part of the show she isn't even on :tucky

Ronda needs to be more bitchy in her promos, she was actually good here in the second half when she was getting bitchy instead of robot talking the lines Vince wrote for her


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Riott Squad theme music sounds so generic.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RAW IS REPEAT MATCHES FOR MONTHS ON END 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Who the hell writes this shit?!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

so when ronda isn't facing someone who's easy to slam on the mic, her mic skills suck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Poorly worded and wholly inauthentic promo by Ronda "Cry me a river" Rousey. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Boy that was cringey

I still want Ronda to win though


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

The writing for the promos tonight is terrrrrrrrrrriiiiiblllle.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

There are three certainties in life. 

Death..... taxes...... and some version of Sasha/Bayley/Natalya vs Riott Squad every single week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It makes me sad that Ruby comes out to dead silence, even the charisma vacuum that is Ember gets a bit of a reaction


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Himiko said:


> There are three certainties in life.
> 
> Death..... taxes...... and some version of Sasha/Bayley/Natalya vs Riott Squad every single week.


well sasha/bayley at least Natalya just is the guest star of the month.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yes Nattie's absolutely awful acting lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sara Logan with the upper body pride.

:trips8


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Liv looking great.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm sure Jim had more than 1 pair of sunglasses.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I really think Becky wins the promo wars with Ronda


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Same old, same old heel promo :eyeroll


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These 'omg I'm so sad for what I did... wait no I'm not HAHAHA' heel promo is so overdone now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So this feud is over a pair of sunglasses?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WWE loves exploiting real life deaths.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im so fooled by this fake apology heel promo that wwe does every friggin month.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The problem with this is that Natalya is not over enough to make people care


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was a weak Hart Attack.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Such a weak clothesline.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was the shittiest Hart Attack I've ever seen :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Isn't Natalya supposed to be friends with Bayley and Sasha Banks now? How come they didn't come out and help?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, is this really getting the top of the second hour?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

So WWE is exploiting yet another death for storyline purposes. Sigh...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Let’s go B Team 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sasha and Bayley are over being associated with riot squad, they decided to stay in the back


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Woman said:


> That was a weak Hart Attack.


 Sums up why I'm not a fan of most woman's wrestling. The physicality is non existent for most of them.. Like WTF was that? fpalm

Embarrassing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not sure if Ruby and Sarah fucked up that Hart Attack in order to further slander Neidhart, or because the only time WWE's wahmen pull off a remotely devastating team-up move is the Tower of Doom.

:hmmm


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is the go home and they've basically had zero build to a big 4 PPV ...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Woman said:


> That was a weak Hart Attack.



To be fair, Natalya's beatdown was fairly weak as well.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

OH MY GOD!!!! THEY'RE DOING THIS AGAIN :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just waiting for Braun to come out again.

:mj4


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is awful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is the definition of filler. Really, why should we care after Braun squashed all these teams earlier today?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that was obvious cos they'd never let the Ascension do it :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Whoever the Revival pissed off backstage, it must have been REALLY bad to justify such a talented team being treated as shit as they’ve been


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Tag teams on Smackdown are a lot better than on Raw.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ace said:


> This is the go home and they've basically had zero build to a big 4 PPV ...


They don't care anymore and Survivor Series will be the 4th or 5th PPV they've had in a matter of weeks. It's just another show; doesn't feel like a Big Four. 

Here comes Brock....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock on the top of the 2nd hour.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why do I have a feeling Brock ain’t there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Big 4 PPV buildup huh...yea. I know a lot of people last year hated on the invasion angle, but at least they tried. Theyre literally doing....nothing this year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Why do I have a feeling Brock ain’t there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is. But he's just like the rest of the show at this point. No one cares anymore.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Just your daily reminder that The Revival are eternally geeked in the 'E. :maury

Good to see Gable and ROOO remaining fairly relevant. Between their decent chemistry and that slick moonsault / neckbreaker combo, I'm becoming more and more sold on them having a tag title run.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Woman said:


> They don't care anymore and Survivor Series will be the 4th or 5th PPV they've had in a matter of weeks. It's just another show; doesn't feel like a Big Four.
> 
> Here comes Brock....


 Eh, I don't think they really cared about Evolution or SSD. Those two felt like network specials and Evolution seemed like cover for CJ.

CJ felt more like a PPV and was promoted more than those 2 shows.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BTW, this is why I was against the RAW/SD themed matches when they were first announced. Nothing on the line and I just knew they wouldn't have much of a build for it.

Dumb.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BORK :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let me guess. Heyman will cut the same stale promo he's cut for years and Brock will stand there.

Surprise me, WWE. Give me them doing something else.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I wish Brock would care again for just like a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock got a pop and getting cheered :bjpenn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Brock get 1 just 1 shirt that doesn't have Suplex City on it? God i wish he never said those words in that match against Reigns, thats become his entire character ever since.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, off to Tumblr to look for Dean gifs for my sig until this is over.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

What does being a captain even mean? Especially when you're not picking teams.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Heath Slater and Rhyno should just retire, they couldn't even get into a team of 5 tag teams from the worst tag division on any brand in the company. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh great we get to listen to the same old Heyman promo again.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I wish Brock would care again for just like a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can watch Brock caring from 2002-04 for just $9.99 a month on the Network. :cole


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ Styles chants on Raw :bjpenn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, look. Brock is standing there again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AJ Styles chants on Raw tonight :mark: :mark:

His momentum with the crowd isn't really "ruined" after all roud


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brock has the nastiest looking crooked yellow teeth, damn anytime he smiles i just think with all those millions can you not take a trip to the dentist?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Google it bitches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did Heyman said google it bitch?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bitches is not PG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

So Ronda is basically calling Becky a multi-job hardworking millennial. Damn, what a great insult considering they are pretty much the same age. It makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jinder?

Fuck off fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder.

:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jinder? LMFAO this show is absolute shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, so no AJ or SD invasion?

And now Jinder???

Fuck off.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jinder to slay the beast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

PUNJABI MAFIA :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit.. A jew joke...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh fuck me, Jinder's actually gonna collect on his promise of facing off with Bork. :mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You should hear this, after all you are Jewish

Brock got them jokes :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock and Paul E don't give a fuck tonight. :sodone


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Uh oh Bork you may get some lip about that lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock is the GOAT :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ace said:


> Wow, so no AJ or SD invasion?
> 
> And now Jinder???
> 
> Fuck off.


I wonder if Raw will go to SD tomorrow? I doubt it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bork recolonizing India, Jinder offering the white devil his services :brock4


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Bring him in."

(to Paul Heyman)

"You should listen to this. After all, you're Jewish" - Brock Lesnar 2018

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One year later and still calls himself "the Beast Master" fpalm


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Ace said:


> Man this thread is dead.
> 
> Is there a Lakers game or big Monday Night Football match?


There is already more posts in tonights thread then there was for the entire show last week.

Over 100 viewers this week too for the thread, last week I believe the highest I saw was 80.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is this a face turn for Brock? :lmao


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Hotel California reference:banderas


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Singh bros getting destroyed is comedy gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brock just killed the dude in the white shirt!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His poor neck


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I'm out.

Shit go home which did nothing to get me interested for SS.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In retrospect, Jinder should have kept the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great way to build to the match at SS.

:lol

Whatever.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"I mean you are Jewish" :Brock

Bork Laser confirmed /Our Guy/? 8*D


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

See anytime Brock comes on raw this is what he should be doing, wrecking shit and actually speaking himself somewhat, him just coming and standing there and smiling and getting paid millions is ridiculous, have him do something if he's getting paid that much and only gonna be there limited dates.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Heyman standing on the apron holding up the title :brock4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ace said:


> Well, I'm out.
> 
> Shit go home which did nothing to get me interested for SS.



It's like this every go home show it's sad. Go home shows used to be must see.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Those suplexes, I can't stop laughing. :lmao

Brock Lesnar once again the most entertaining part of RAW when he shows up.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jesus christ, those bumps were horrendous and i'm suprised the first Suplex didn't snap that dudes neck


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace said:


> Well, I'm out.
> 
> Shit go home which did nothing to get me interested for SS.


There's still 48 minutes of RAW left :trolldog


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Daylight savings has me all fucked up. Used to it being over by now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a difference a year makes. A year ago we were dreading the thought of Jinder/Brock champion vs champion match, now Jinder is the guy they feed to Brock before his big match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062180592815493121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062180818162876416


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bobby Masters with the Lashley Lock


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Lashley! Lashley! Lashley!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh Jesus Christ it's this annoying fuck Lio Rush again


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell is this?

:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bob is shaking his ass at people now okie dokie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Lashley seriously just bend over and slap his ass cheeks? What the hell am i watching right now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

His child.

:mj4


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lio and Lashley are money, but this mooning taunt is so cringey. :mj4

KING OF SONG STYLE, BAYBAY! :trips9


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Announce team is laughing their asses off 


And SHUT UP BOB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Elias :lmao

"He was literally bending over" :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao I love face Elias.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Elias giving me Rock vibes :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess Bobby is heel now.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Heel Elias plays guitar in the ring and gets interrupted.

Face Elias plays guitar on the stage and interrupts others.

Fascinating shift in his booking.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Is he doing that same child joke he did when he was a heel?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That was good.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Lashley is so bad at talking lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Elias is a fucking star 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That was the funniest Elias promo to date


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Little toddler!! I just screamed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The announcers corpsing :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh. Commercial.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That sign lmfao "Spice girls want to open for Elias"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There you go


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> The announcers corpsing :lmao


Send for the man.

(Reps for anyone who get the reference.)


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Elias :lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



:beckylol

Ronda must've failed school because she doesn't do her homework. Becky is 2 days older than Ronda. What the fuck is she talking about?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I loved when Elias asked Lio how old he was and Lio was like "I'M 24!!!!!!!" :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, wow. They're actually having a match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A joke about implied pedophilia and/or homoeroticism? In my PG rasslin'? :lmao



SAMCRO said:


> Did Lashley seriously just bend over and slap his ass cheeks? What the hell am i watching right now?


Yup. It's called mooning and it's a surprisingly popular taunt in animu and mango:










8*D


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What’s the motive of wanting to be on the SS team? So stupid...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lio.

:mj4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Elias doesn't have a match at SS?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Raw's men's team is a lot more stacked and powerful than Smackdown's and Smackdown has Shane McMahon, lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That KFC commercial has been shown like 10 times tonight thus far.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Did Lashley seriously just bend over and slap his ass cheeks? What the hell am i watching right now?


You're watching Bob. :book


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Alexa not just go home and heal her injuries? why's she gotta continue to be on tv and have this special treatment like being a captain who isn't even in the match? Even out with an injury they still manage to center the division around her.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> There you go


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Why did lio lay there? he could've easily escaped. That was legit stupid


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd be surprised at this point if Raw's team lost now. Too many big strong dudes on there.

Plus SD's team kinda sucks lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa being a captain while not wrestling in the match is definitely...different.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Prayer Police said:


> Raw's men's team is a lot more stacked and powerful than Smackdown's and Smackdown has Shane McMahon, lol


don't you dare disrespect the best in the world like that


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

What is the main event tonight?? This??


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Alexa being a captain while not wrestling in the match is definitely...different.


they're do that with corbin too


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Alexa not just go home and heal her injuries? why's she gotta continue to be on tv and have this special treatment like being a captain who isn't even in the match? Even out with an injury they still manage to center the division around her.


In raw's eyes if a match doesn't have Alexa, Charlotte or Ronda involved its not a womans match worth doing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If i was a veteran and the WWE superstars that visited me was Apollo Crews, Titus O'Neil and Dana Brooke i'd be extremely disappointed.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bliss looking great


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> That KFC commercial has been shown like 10 times tonight thus far.


Vince and USA Network getting all that Colonel :vince$


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is gonna be the last segment/match of this show? :hmm:


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

what is the main event tonight?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

seriously no reaction at all. But yea keep pushing her


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oddly a lot of time left in the show...invasion seems likely? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are they gonna continue thinking of dumb ways to keep Alexa on tv without wrestling until shes cleared? ugh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment better be good.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Alexa and Mickie tonight :homer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, this team looks like shit if Tamina and Nia are on it :lmao


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

so i guess its mickie nia and tamina are on the team?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Alexa looking very businessy. She must want me to give her the business. :woolcock


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The amount of talentless shit in this ring right now is over 9000!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Really....Tamina and Nia? Gross.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I imagine the CW title match will also be switched to the pre-show. It's a double-edged sword to be honest, they deserve to be on the main card after the year they've both had on 205 but they'll likely get more time on the pre-show and I think they crowd will probably give them a better reaction on the pre-show.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck bayley Sasha main eventing I hope Becky and the girls come beat their asses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe this is the last segment.

:hmm:


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

sasha vs bayley?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so refreshing to see Sasha come out without Bayley's goofy ass attached to her.

Well i spoke too soon i see.....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Boss Time :cole


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why is this shit the final segment for a go home to SS? fpalm

Has Vince given up and realized he can put anything out there and make money...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

What happened to Trish, Lita, and the Bellas? I thought they were sticking around beyond Evolution?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Fuark bliss looking so good tonight wens3


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yes lets put sasha bayley on free tv. why not


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is the best they could come up for a go how to a big 4 PPV.

Unbelievable.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

This... might be an interesting match? :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha vs. Bayley again???

:trips8


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ace said:


> Why is this shit the final segment for a go home to SS? fpalm


HERstory :steph


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Of all the teams RAW could have picked that is the shittiest one they could have chosen :lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

alexa picked tamina snuka and Natalya over these two. She's not that smart of a heel. wow

No riot squad, only one of these two. smdh


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The show has 20 minutes left cos of no overrun anymore, so this could be the last segment? I'm confused :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Of all the teams RAW could have picked that is the shittiest one they could have chosen :lol


 Let's be honest, we all knew the team was going to be shit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Of all the teams RAW could have picked that is the shittiest one they could have chosen :lol


Yeah it's fucking terrible lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah build towards a singles match for Sasha vs Bayley for over 2 years, teasing it and never doing it, yeah just go ahead and do it on an episode of Raw i mean why not right? And they're both faces and its gonna be a friendly competitive match yay......


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If HHH wasn't injured, you know this shit wouldn't get close to touching the main event.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wonder how much time they'll get.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Corey acting like Sasha has betrayed like 20 people? It was literally only Bayley :lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Whys renee hating so hard on Sasha?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Didn’t they do the exact same thing with these two last year? And Sasha qualified


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ace said:


> Brock got a pop and getting cheered <img src="http://i.imgur.com/iZUyDzA.gif" border="0" alt="" title="bjpenn" class="inlineimg" />


Don't know what you were hearing, it was mostly boos or apathy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No heat at all for this match.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Enough of the strong wamen shit it's bad enough when the go home show is men


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If I was sasha or bayley id look at the team alexa surrounded me with and id throw it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Invasion time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

didn't know Ted Dibiasi is a judge on that country music show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the...?

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that was stupid. What was the point of that?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Fucking really


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG WHAT A SURPRISE!!!! 

/s


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha is it really only Becky invading I knew it lmao lmao lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Invasion angle again?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Like clockwork.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Break her arm Becky!!! :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Becky looks like she's trying to wrestle a king size dildo out of her..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only the women invaded.

:lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Becky pulled up!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cmon get Brock involved somehow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Raw wins the men's match, but Smackdown wins the women's match tbh.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A woman's invasion to end RAW.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WWE has gone in all in full women's wrestling.

Ugh, I don't care for any of this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Becky is leaking!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rousey 3:16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bliss rocking a bun, tight leather pants *and* dominatrix-esque boots?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky busted open.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PraXitude said:


> Enough of the strong wamen shit it's bad enough when the go home show is men


 I mean seriously, are the men all cucks?

If the WWE is all about the women going forward, I'm out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What happened to Becky's face?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

SHE'S THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky bleeding?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO the entire ring moved when Nia's fat ass hit the post.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit Becky a bloody mess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Becky looks fucking badass in blood..


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Who broke Becky's nose wtf

Also, Ronda is atrocious with her same moveset and pitiful acting.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

becky busted open pretty bad


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't show the empty upper deck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love the blood on Becky. Makes her look tough as shit and she's embracing it very well.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ace said:


> WWE has gone in all in full women's wrestling.
> 
> Ugh, I don't care for any of this.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Love the visual of Becky standing tall with a bloody grill. 

Badass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

All that blood on Becky just makes her look that much more of a badass.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky making RAW great again. roud


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Becky is the GOAT. Breaks her fucking face and still demolishes RAW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Becky got the crowd hype


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Alexa a horrible ass leader. How you just watch the squad get dog walked :kobelol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Becky does look badass with all that blood and the crowd is behind her.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Becky is such a fucking star man.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

BADASS BITCH BECKY BALBOA BABY!

That was awesome!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shit all week all this forum is gonna say is “Becky saving RAW now”!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The3 said:


>


 The top 5 merch sellers are all men. Women's wrestling is nowhere as popular as people make it out to be.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at the Raw underrun, they are trying to waste time now to get to 11PM


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Anybody have any ideas on how Becky got that crimson mask boop? :T

:drose at her getting "1 MORE TIME!" and "BECKY!" chants after whacking Ronda with that chair, though.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Smackdown can yall please take the bayley and sasha with yall. Because raw sucks


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Becky just owned the night. She was BAD. ASS.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats not just a bloody nose from a straight shot that shit is broken.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Becky making RAW great again. roud


Best part of RAW was the SDL women's roster showing up lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Poor Corbin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn that's awesome


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The underrun is hilarious.. WWE doesn't know how to do a cold close..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Steph emasculating Corbin :ha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062192814862336000


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

The blood on Becky made that segment for me I usually not that into women wrestling besides a few


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

She's going to have two black eyes for Smackdown and Survivor Series and she's going to look even better.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Anybody have any ideas on how Bekcy got that crimson mask boop? :T
> 
> :drose at her getting "1 MORE TIME!" and "BECKY!" chants after whacking Ronda with that chair, though.


I think Nia gave her a stiff shot. I hope her nose isn't broken. 

The last shot should've been of a bloodied Becky, not Stephanie.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They just made Becky Lynch look so good here :done

The bloody nose just made her look even more like a badass :sodone


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was a very bland show with some really great moments, making it very difficult to rate it.

The opening segment was Braun was marvelous, Lashley's feud with Elias has me hooked, Jinder standing up to Brock was charming, and the ending was exquisite. Everything else however was forgettable or outright cringey..

7/10 ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The best part of both RAW and Smackdown. :becky2


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

I can see Corbin screwing over Raw come Survivor Series.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> That was a very bland show with some really great moments, making it very difficult to rate it.
> 
> The opening segment was Braun was marvelous, Lashley's feud with Elias has me hooked, Jinder standing up to Brock was charming, and the ending was exquisite. Everything else however was forgettable or outright cringey..
> 
> 7/10 ?


Drew had a strong promo too, he was great.

If Raw was just two hours, it would be soo tight and strong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently it was Dana who busted Becky open

Well, Ronda is winning after that

And, as always, my girls being used as fodder :darryl


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Red Rebecca owning RAW wens3


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

"Ronda is hurt"

Camera Pans to a broken nosed Becky bleeding profusely lollllllll


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently it was Dana who busted Becky open



Why is this not surprising? this talent less bitch can't do a single thing right.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This feud with Ronda and Becky has been great. It’s a shame it can’t continue after Survivor Series

In other news, boy is Ronda gonna be rejected by the crowd in that match


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Drew had a strong promo too, he was great.
> 
> If Raw was just two hours, it would be soo tight and strong.


Yikes, I don't think strong is a good word. Drew has a long way to go in my opinion. It didn't convince me at all.

Great look, serviceable in the ring, but needs more fine tuning on the mic.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Only real problem with that last segment is how the hell do you give away that charlottes cool with being on the smackdown team on raw?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Why is this not surprising? this talent less bitch can't do a single thing right.


I'm sure there's some people in talent relations + Kevin Dunn who disagree :book


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok I missed the beginning of the brawl and thought Becky used face paint or something. :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Becky makes everything better, excellent ending to Raw all because of her.

:becky2


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

It's a SHAME Becky will be tapping out to Ronda this weekend. Keep her on top of the entire company. Isn't it crazy what certain superstars can be when WWE actually lets them do shit? She will likely wear the black war paint this weekend to cover up some broken nose bruising.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose segment

- Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre/Finn Balor pre-match segment + attack

- Dolph Ziggler vs Finn Balor

- Ruby Riott promo

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Jinder Mahal/Singh Brothers segment + attack

- Bobby Lashley/Lio Rush/Elias pre-match concert performance segment (mostly because of Elias on the mic)

- Smackdown women invading the show and attacking the Raw women in the closing segment


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


War Goddess Becky :sodone


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Honestly, I'm fine with Becky/Ronda at Mania. Sorry Charlotte :draper2


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

we need a gif of Becky walking to the ring confident as fuck. That was awesome


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Woman said:


> I think Nia gave her a stiff shot. I hope her nose isn't broken.
> 
> The last shot should've been of a bloodied Becky, not Stephanie.


Neither instance is surprising, considering Nia's physique is actually less sloppy than her ring work and Steph gon' Steph. :armfold


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rhonda is billed as the baddest woman on the planet, but it's Becky who looks and acts the part.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Honestly, I'm fine with Becky/Ronda at Mania. Sorry Charlotte :draper2


As long as Beck goes over :smile2:


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently it was Dana who busted Becky open
> 
> Well, Ronda is winning after that
> 
> And, as always, my girls being used as fodder :darryl


Looked like Nia stiffed her. She gave Becky a shot to the face out of the corner and Becky immediately grabbed her face and checked for blood.

Dana came in while Becky was already bleeding.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Himiko said:


> This feud with Ronda and Becky has been great. It’s a shame it can’t continue after Survivor Series
> 
> In other news, boy is Ronda gonna be rejected by the crowd in that match


Probably. But it will be interesting to see the reaction after if she makes Becky tap. A "bullshit" chant will be bad for Ronda. But it's possible fans won't be as made as many think.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope Baszler and Co. get involved on Sunday and kicks off the Horseweomen vs Horsewomen feud.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062191635662962688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062192125746405376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062192443502682114

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062192988116271104


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


Why is the face of HERSTORY not Queen Rebecca, WWE women's wrestling would be so over if she was in Ronda's place


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I'm turned on and terrified. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Probably. But it will be interesting to see the reaction after if she makes Becky tap. A "bullshit" chant will be bad for Ronda. But it's possible fans won't be as made as many think.




If Ronda performs well enough and impresses them, I think they’ll forgive her for beating Becky


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Neither instance is surprising, considering Nia's physique is actually less sloppy than her ring work and Steph gon' Steph. :armfold


A report says it may have been Ronda. I'm not sure. It was either Nia or Dana. 

But Becky saved this dry show. I was cheering for her to whip Ronda's ass. She's probably losing very quick at Survivor Series but tonight was :mark: That blood just perfect. She just wanted to fight until the bitter end.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>












>


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

We had a brown out in my house, So pwer got cut off by 50%

The Net & Cable went down, When it came back, Becky was covered in blood

Damn you Dana


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Becky Lynch is such a fucking bad ass bitch!! :becky2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The supernova of charisma Queen Becky is should be being taken better advantage of by WWE


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope Omega stays as far away as he can from the WWE the next couple of years, or he's going to end up seeing himself midcarding to the likes of Steph, Ronda Rousey, Charlotte and Becky Lynch. 

It's a horrible to be a top male wrestler in the WWE. Even Brock fucking Lesnar is midcarding.

Make your career in Japan and become one of the best ever, make the move once he's made that he can come to retire in the WWE for that easy paycheck.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Who punched her and if they don't give Becky Lynch the Stone Cold treatment after that they are stupid.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Woman said:


> A report says it may have been Ronda. I'm not sure. It was either Nia or Dana.
> 
> But Becky saved this dry show. I was cheering for her to whip Ronda's ass. She's probably losing very quick at Survivor Series but tonight was :mark: That blood just perfect. She just wanted to fight until the bitter end.


I actually like Ronda, but :mj4 at her actually giving Becky a potato like that.

Oh well, at least she finally got a decent striking game. :troll

And Becky eating a pin or submitting wouldn't be surprising in the least, but having her take the L in under 10 minutes would be criminal, in all honesty.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Woman said:


> A report says it may have been Ronda. I'm not sure. It was either Nia or Dana.
> 
> But Becky saved this dry show. I was cheering for her to whip Ronda's ass. She's probably losing very quick at Survivor Series but tonight was :mark: That blood just perfect. She just wanted to fight until the bitter end.



Not gonna be quick at all, that's the main event. Thats the only match of substance on SS that wwe has been building up.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062193398273269760


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> If Ronda performs well enough and impresses them, I think they’ll forgive her for beating Becky


Yeah that's not going to happen, Becky is one of/if not the hottest act in WWE right now. Ronda will be booed out of the building during the match, and especially after the match if she wins lol.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Enjoyable Raw, with a killer ending!

My highlight was going to be Brock killing Jinder and the Singhs- which was still awesome ("Hey Paul, you should hear this, you're a Jew.")

But Becky Lynch stole that damn show. I'm glad WWE had the sense to run with the blood for once- when it happened it looked like WWE were doing everything they could to not show Becky close up, but they clearly had a "fuck it" moment and decided to have a slow motion replay of Becky's bloody face. That was incredible.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Not only has Becky established herself as the best thing on Smackdown, she is now the undisputed best thing on Raw, too.










Transition to Stone Cold nearly complete


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> I hope Omega stays as far away as he can from the WWE the next couple of years, or he's going to end up seeing himself midcarding to the likes of Steph, Ronda Rousey, Charlotte and Becky Lynch.
> 
> It's a horrible to be a top male wrestler in the WWE. Even Brock fucking Lesnar is midcarding.
> 
> Make your career in Japan and become one of the best ever, make the move once he's made that he can come to retire in the WWE for that easy paycheck.


Jesus Christ are you ever not being dramatic


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Jesus Christ are you ever not being dramatic


 Eh, it's been building to this and with Roman leaving due to illness, he's going to start pushing Ronda in his place. Just watch her main event SS and WM.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean's promo was the best part of Raw for me. Finally I got dangerous heel Deano promo. It was a punch in the gut but him burning his Shield jacket was the cherry on top. HELL YES :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Eh, it's been building to this and with Roman leaving due to illness, he's going to start pushing Ronda in his place. Just watch her main event SS and WM.


Why not wait for it to happen before being all "even Brock is midcarding to women". I mean we all thought Ronda's match at Mania would be close to the end of the show given her, HHH, and Steph were in it and it was in the first hour.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Why not wait for it to happen before being all "even Brock is midcarding to women". I mean we all thought Ronda's match at Mania would be close to the end of the show given her, HHH, and Steph were in it and it was in the first hour.


 Dude, I was calling this last week when Steph got top billing over a fucking Brock Lesnar appearance.

As someone who finds WWE women's wrestling to be really overrated, I cannot wait for Roman to return.

They've killed all their wrestlers, even the guy who can pop a 1m buys for another company.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Anyone else REALLY enjoy that Raw? 

We got Brilliant promos from Dean, Drew and Ruby Riott. I love that they're finally giving more time to real talent. Dean and Drew proving they should be pushed as the top heels in the company. 

Elias was also great. Much better babyface than heel imo even though he was good as a heel. The crowd have always wanted to like him so it's a natural connection. He's sort of like a PG rock at the moment, loving him in this new role.

Sasha and Bayley, as little time as they got, showed they still have that chemistry in the ring. 

The invasion angle was done so well, and Becky being busted open yet still laying ass and taking names made it all the more dramatic. Becky standing tall in the womens division right now and ending Raw is pretty surreal.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Why not wait for it to happen before being all "even Brock is midcarding to women". I mean we all thought Ronda's match at Mania would be close to the end of the show given her, HHH, and Steph were in it and it was in the first hour.


Let's be real triple H's wrestlemania non title matches are pretty much always early nowadays.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Dude, I was calling this last week when Steph got top billing over a fucking Brock Lesnar appearance.
> 
> As someone who finds WWE women's wrestling to be really overrated, I cannot wait for Roman to return.


 bruh you have got to relax. 

"I was upset last week about Steph getting top billing last week".



Hephaesteus said:


> Let's be real triple H's wrestlemania non title matches are pretty much always early nowadays.


They are, yet every year the speculation around these parts is "well HHH has an ego you know he's going to get one of the last matches"


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ace said:


> Dude, I was calling this last week when Steph got top billing over a fucking Brock Lesnar appearance.
> 
> As someone who finds WWE women's wrestling to be really overrated, *I cannot wait for Roman to return.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


>


 All about the quality, women's wrestling in *general* is not as good as the mens. There are instances where it can be better, but on average you're taking a mens match. There are dozens of elite mens wrestlers on the planet and maybe a handful females you can call elite, with maybe one who you could put on that level below that elite level.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

At this point, shouldn't Raw be prepared for SD to invade the week before SS? I mean it's only been happening the past 3 years now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean's promo was the best part of Raw for me. Finally I got dangerous heel Deano promo. It was a punch in the gut but him burning his Shield jacket was the cherry on top. HELL YES :mark:








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062160544457576449


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I really hope Bayley & Sasha get revenge on Sunday


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Get Nia off the fucking show right now.

Bitch can't work, talk or be safe.

Absolutely worthless ; she's lucky she's got powerful relatives and that the body acceptance movement is in full swing, she brings absolutely nothing to the table.
Waste of a roster slot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finally a RAW that will stay on my DVR. :becky2


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

They let the divas close the show? Can't wait to see this RAW pop another historically low rating.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062182124688687107
:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They let the divas close the show? Can't wait to see this RAW pop another historically low rating.


The best thing going in the WWE, if not wrestling full stop, is The Man Becky Lynch. This turn-not-turn has been amazing so far. Fuck, it must eat you alive that Becky/Charlotte is the MotY hands down right now.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

That Brock and Jinder segment was so fucking great :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062182124688687107
> :lmao


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Takeaways from Raw:

- Steph claiming Raw has "won" Survivor Series two years in a row? WTF? I seem to remember Smackdown winning the tag match in 2016. Toronto crowd went nuts when Wyatt pinned Reigns!

- Michael Cole: "Ember came up in the business idolizing Nia!"

*barfs*

That being said, Becky Lynch being the hottest chick with a bloody nose and being an overall badass was the best, same with Brock finding his inner "Shanti".


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Tamina and Natalya on the team.... and not Sasha/Bayley. God sweet damnit, what the hell does the wwe have against those two?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ambrose's promo and the Smackdown women invading were the best parts of Raw.

Also, I know Alexa has concussions, but it was hilarious watching her escape the chaos unscathed, while every other Raw women were getting their asses kicked.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062192988116271104
WWE acknowledging that Becky just :buried their whole show :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW, I enjoyed the Rollins/Ambrose segment. Keep both of them far apart from each other and build this tension up. Loved the leather jacket Dean was wearing. I got a chuckle out of that Lesnar/Mahal segment. Let's not forget these two were supposed to face each other at last year's Survivor Series. 

Was nice to hear Ruby Riot deliver a promo. I dreaded the angle they did last week but this week's angle was ok. Can't wait for Drew McIntrye to go solo. Lastly, Becky Lynch was the man of the show. For that backstage attack on Ronda and then leading the invasion attack on the RAW Women's roster. And then somehow getting a bloodied nose and still look badass attacking everyone. That was sick and got me to react. Hope she is okay though and not suffering a broken nose or something. But yeah, Becky Lynch sure is the Man right now.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062192988116271104
> WWE acknowledging that Becky just :buried their whole show :lmao :lmao :lmao


Love how they had her entrance playing on Raw too. It would have been funny if they cut to Stephanie yelling at the production team to stop playing it and looking all pissed about the invasion.

Also, come on, WWE, I know Raw has not been on par with Smackdown a lot of time, but there were some other good moments here tonight. Way to make your supposed A show look good by basically saying the supposed B show was the only good thing. I know y'all are having fun here, but damn. :kobelol


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm confused. Who is this "Barack Lester" that Heyman keeps yelling about?


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Becky f'n Balboa. Amazing talent.

No Sasha in the Survivor Series match for the fat Samoan and the injury prone Samoan, plus the crying pretender, is a joke. SD should win this one in an absolute cakewalk.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

LethalWeapon said:


> Becky f'n Balboa. Amazing talent.
> 
> No Sasha in the Survivor Series match for the fat Samoan and the injury prone Samoan, plus the crying pretender, is a joke. SD should win this one in an absolute cakewalk.


Sasha and Bayley needs to seriously decimate every women on the RAW Rosters, them vs everyone. It's ridiculous how arguably the two most talented women on the brand are being used like that. 

I am hopeful Ember will start being built up (finally) and beat Tamina and Nia. But I don't see any big plans for her till post-Mania..


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Great episode. A couple of really good promos from Dean, Drew, Elias and Braun. 

I want to focus on Elias, this guy is so talented, I've been saying this since day one, they have the potential to make him an absolute superstar. I really hope they see how over he is and that he can make anything work, has the looks of HHH and the charisma of The Rock (sorta). Braun, Drew, Elias, Seth and Dean are unbelievably talented. I'm completely cool with having them be the focal point for years to come. Not to mention the crop of guys on SDL and NXT. I dont know if the great promo work last night was a fluke but hopefully they continue letting these guys shine.

Heel Dean!! Hell yeah. Looked like a total badass and the top heel. Lets keep the momentum going WWE.

Not to mention Drew who looks fantastic in his role and even Corbin has won me over in his corporate pussy role, I'm happy with Raw right now, enough to let the low points slide haha.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> You can literally say that about 90% of the roster, and people have no problems calling them geeks :shrug
> 
> And Ember IS actually a geek irl, I remember reading that she wrote a 5000 words story for Dungeons and Dragons or something like that


D&D Geek might be a better gimmick than... Idk current one is supposed to be. 

She could pick her moves by rolling a dice... :hmmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone was throwing out the idea that, since Sasha and Bayley and the IIconics won't be doing anything at SS, but probably will be in LA since all 4 shows next week are from the Staples Center might as well do a tag match between those two teams in the pre-show. I know it's not much, but at least it's something :shrug


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Great episode. A couple of really good promos from Dean, Drew, Elias and Braun.
> 
> I want to focus on Elias, this guy is so talented, I've been saying this since day one, they have the potential to make him an absolute superstar. I really hope they see how over he is and that he can make anything work, has the looks of HHH and the charisma of The Rock (sorta). Braun, Drew, Elias, Seth and Dean are unbelievably talented. I'm completely cool with having them be the focal point for years to come. Not to mention the crop of guys on SDL and NXT. I dont know if the great promo work last night was a fluke but hopefully they continue letting these guys shine.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%. Elias was a full-blown star last night, and that recap of Drew just dominating Angle and then him jawing to Finn is quickly cementing him as a top heel. Braun is being damaged by the week because they're relying on him to cut a promo too often. They need to remember we only fell in love with Braun because of him doing absurd feats of strength. Also, it was wonderful seeing a Brock beatdown last night. The show is on fire lately. I can forgive a lot of the stupidity if they can atleast provide a couple interesting segments a night which they're doing. The only thing I didn't agree with last night was having Lashley get into the match over Elias. It's all heels with Finn now...lol. I've always been a Corbin fan, but his corporate bitch role fits him well.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Glad Lashley got on the SS team. Doubt he's surviving but always good to at least get on the PPV. Im sure Elias will do one of his stupid song segments on SS. Becky was awesome last night, Ronda sucks at selling.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emmanuelle said:


> The Red-Haired Queen visiting the Red Show? :becky


...not only visiting, but also kicking ass! :becky2

Dean's promo was so cool, but also heartbreaking. Amazing heel stuff.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> have him do something if he's getting paid that much


I feel the same way about his matches for the last 2 years. 4 and 6 minutes of bullshit. the type of match he had with AJ last year is what he should be doing and I hope we get it again this sunday.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Keep pushing Drew. I can't stand Ziggler, but I have to watch his shit if it involves Mcintyre. Great talent.

:brock destroying Jinder and the bros was :brock4 to see. Those poor guys. Although I would have prob preferred more of an angle with AJ.

I liked Ambrose's promo too.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

sounds like a garbage show. 65 pages most the post from the same people. Remember when raw wou ld get 500 pages hjahaha


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Feel like the talents were let off the leash a little this week in terms of promo delivery. I can't be the only one who noticed a lot more ad-lib than usual. Not being on WForum does the world of good in terms of enjoying the product. Too much of this place can make you despise every episode of RAW.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

ah yes she's back......more of daddy's little spoilt-ness becoming an overbearing attention whoring distraction that never gets her just deserts


----------

